
Ask HN: What niche in IT would you advise your struggling brother to pursue? - beingpoor
Hi HN. Imagine that you have a mid 30&#x27;s brother with an arts degree (despite being very confortable with maths, logic and tech in general) struggling in life. What niche in IT would you advise him to pursue?<p>I&#x27;m inclined to advise him React + Rails. Python might be easier to learn but I&#x27;m afraid he wouldn&#x27;t get a job.
======
SQL2219
Look at graduate certificates in statistics, biz intelligence etc. About half
the credits of a masters, complete in a year.

------
sunny1304
If he is comfortable with maths and logic then I would advise him to learn
Machine Learning, specifically Deep Learning.

~~~
beingpoor
Wouldn't that imply a formal education? He feels too old to get another
degree.

